# Who want's to hear some gobbling?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out looking for turkeys today and found these guys right off the road. Make sure you crank up you volume. 

[youtube:4bspdje9]http://s735.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid735.photobucket.com/albums/ww352/jamijason/Turkeys015.flv[/youtube:4bspdje9]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of snow at the mouth of MC I see. Thanks for inviting me along, AGAIN! :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You wouldn't have wanted to come, I was taking the Mrs, snowshoeing..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's some good stuff there FB, Now that's getting me pumped for Fillmore!!!!!
11 day's and counting.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That was great, thanks. I'm going to try to get down to Nebo this weekend and I'll take my video camera too.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah those babies were going crazy non stop.


----------

